

Testing Mincemeat.py MapReduce Scalability using GridCentric - tsmith
http://blog.gridcentriclabs.com/2010/09/gridcentric-testing-mincemeatpy.html

======
michaelfairley
Without details on the task he's running and the setup of his cluster, it's
hard to know how meaningful these results are. Using a variation of the
example, I've seen roughly 80% improvement with each doubling of the cluster
size (testing up to 100 workers).

~~~
dscannell
How big was the dataset that you saw the 80% improvement? Remember this test
was done on a relatively small dataset, 28 MB, so it may have reached a
diminishing point a lot faster than with a larger dataset.

~~~
michaelfairley
Ah yes, I missed the part about the size of the dataset. I'm running with a
3GB corpus of text.

